
The 187M Dollars Gmail Bug - patmcguire
https://thehftguy.com/2017/04/04/the-187-million-dollars-gmail-bug/
======
itwasntandy
If you just put a unique subject each time - perhaps include a date or time
stamp, this problem goes away.

